# tractor hp pulling baler



## peanut2 (May 24, 2014)

I am looking to buy another tractor and was just curious how much hp it would take to pull my round baler. I have a john deere 435 and am lookin at a case 1394. It is 77 hp engine and 64 hp pto. what do you recommend


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you try Google:

Deere 435 baler specs

Top result:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=Aut_U4L-BNWjyASUp4DgCQ&url=http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/13620-john-deere-435-round-baler-pto-spec/&cd=1&ved=0CCQQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEAWAxFEazU8Ew2IKqoycJ9TK3IMQ


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll be fine. I roll with a 467 and I have a JD 5410 which is 82 engine 65 pto. I don't have any trouble with the engine getting lugged down and I've baled some pretty heavy hay.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I use a Kubota M7040, and have used my JD 530 round baler, (5x6) & made some pretty large green grass bales for planting. No problems. BUT, I am on flat ground, don't know how much different it would be on hills.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I think you will be fine with that. Unless it is really tired or your on hills all the time. I don't know what pot you have, but a 1000 will pull easier also.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pulled my BR740A with a Oliver 1600 diesel when I first got the baler. The 1600 used to run my 644 all the time with no problems unless you had heavy hay and a long hill to climb, then had to downshift. Ours was turned up a bit but according to Tractordata a Oliver 1600 diesel has 58 PTO hp.


----------



## peanut2 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Just what I needed to know. Most of my fields are pretty flat. I have a 97 hp tractor also if I need to use it. This one just has cab and air condition. Lol


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hah! Ac is sure nice!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Getting a cab tractor ment no more pre bath in the creek before going into the house!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> I think you will be fine with that. Unless it is really tired or your on hills all the time. I don't know what pot you have, but a 1000 will pull easier also.


Y'all baling pot out there now


----------

